# The Hit Captured...



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Dang how we love chasing the beast where all other fish are a tasty snack I'm sure...hope link works...


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Great stuff K2, hope all is well!


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Easy to see why they are called toothy critters. :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fantastic video, thanks for posting.

.


----------

